# Scoop and bake muffins



## turbomangt (Aug 31, 2007)

I recently went to a bakery in MS while on a business trip, and I had the BEST muffins I ever in my life, I asked them for the recipe and I they told me it was Karps scoop and bake muffin mix, they told me to call sysco in IL (my state) but they don't carry it, any idea how I can get the mix? Gary please pm me here [email protected]

_moved to pro cooking forum_- Mod


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Dairyland carries it here in the tri-state area. They have like 10 different varieties...


----------



## turbomangt (Aug 31, 2007)

Do you have any contact info for them???Thanks, Gary


----------



## turbomangt (Aug 31, 2007)

I did a google search and they are in WI, is this the same comnpany ????


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Product Display @ DairyLand USA


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

To Gladyce France:

Well, there is the guy you'd want him to do that job for you. I've never seen him but his muffins left me speechless twice already. Lure him out!
Stop & Shop
89-89 Union Turnpike 11385
Map of 8989 Union Tpke Glendale, NY by MapQuest


----------

